# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  How to change my user name ?

## ThomasR

It's in the title. Can a CL help me ? I wanna come outta the woods !

----------


## ChickPea

Needs to be an admin for this. Hopefully Robbie or Redrobes will see this. If not, PM them.

----------


## Mouse

Oh thomrey!  I'm going to miss that name  :Frown:

----------


## Straf

I'm intrigued. I wonder who thomrey really is...

It's like a big reveal in a series or film.

----------


## Mouse

Who killed JR?

Why do the Knights that say Ni, say Ni?

How does the water stay on Discworld and not drown the turtle?

----------


## waldronate

> Who killed JR?


I understand it had something to do with a sleeping pill inserted in an inappropriate orifice. Or maybe that was my cousin. Sorry.




> Why do the Knights that say Ni, say Ni?


from Wikipedia: "they are no longer the Knights who say 'Ni!' They are now the Knights who say 'Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Zoo Boing!'"




> How does the water stay on Discworld and not drown the turtle?


It's a turtle, so it likes water. If it was a tortoise, that would be something else entirely. Plus, the inertia of the water causes it to fall back slightly from the direction of the turtle's snout, allowing it to breathe the vacuum of space unimpeded by water.

----------


## Mouse

LOL!

Thanks Waldronate  :Very Happy: 

LOL!

----------


## Straf

It the Great A'tuin (sex unknown) did drown it would be a turtle disaster.

----------


## Mouse

ROFL!

Straf! You just caused me to drown my keyboard in coffee!   :Laughing:

----------


## ThomasR

Nothing that fancy, sorry gals and guys  :Smile:

----------


## Straf

I was hoping you'd turn out to be Gerard Deppy-wotsit or Antoine de Caunes.

----------


## ThomasR

You mean that guy ?

----------


## Diamond

> It the Great A'tuin (sex unknown) did drown it would be a turtle disaster.


Wow... jut wow.

I don't even...

----------


## Redrobes

> You mean that guy ?


LOL - You gotta love Antoine...

----------


## Straf

Gérard Languedepute?

----------


## ThomasR

The one and only  :Smile:  I hesitated with "Pine d'huître" and "Didier l'embrouille".

----------


## Straf

I looked up some of his characters. I wish I could understand French better because only knowing how to tell someone that Jean-Paul and Claudette are in the garden with the dog seems somehow insufficient to fully appreciate the comedy in the video clips I found.

----------


## Mouse

Ah!  the very famous 'Longman's Audio-visual French for Beginners' that all us Brits get fed at school, eh?  How well I know that particular phrase!  :Razz: 

Trouble is that the course itself was soooo incredibly boring the class used to play up all the time, so anyone who actually _wanted_ to learn French didn't stand a chance!  

The British teaching system has a lot to answer for.  If only we had been given something that was a bit more interesting to read about in French we'd have all been bilingual by the age of 10!  I mean, who really wants to know that the teacher left his glasses on the bus, or that the family is going on a picnic?  Where were all the pirate stories... or the adventures?

EDIT:  I also remember the very long and piercing 'bleeeeeeeep' noise that told the teacher to press the button on the projector to show us the next slide.  Its a miracle that we don't speak French with periodic bleeeeeeep sounds thrown in between sentences as punctuation!  LOL!

----------


## Azélor

They teach the languages by using mundane bits of life so we can be functional in that language in ordinary life. I supposed they just didn't know that some would also be interested in piracy. It's a shame that careers like pirate and vampire hunter receive so little attention. My great aunt had a book about exorcism. Sadly I think I got rid of it.

----------


## ThomasR

In France, we learn how to tell that Brian is in the kitchen therefore the "where is Brian ?" joke.

----------


## Mouse

For us that would equate to 'ou est Jean Paul/Claudette?', to which everyone in the UK would reply in overwhelmingly loud chorus, and totally without any kind of hesitation at all:

_dans le jardin_

(which is about the limit of my French speaking ability, thanks to those ultra boring teaching methods!)

I'm really glad you didn't decide to change your avatar name too much, Thomas  :Very Happy:

----------


## SDtylgar

Mighty Admin, 

Is it possible to remove the "D" in my user name ? It would more clear.

Thanks you.

----------

